# EXCLUSIVE Spirit Halloween Coupon for Halloween Forum



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

don't mean to downplay this but its not a special deal because the 20% off coupons are everywhere! It would be nice if they gave the forum a better deal than everyone else?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

If enough people use THIS code then they will know that Halloween Forum people mean business and maybe we can do better in the future


----------

